# Broadcast berechnen



## PeterPanski (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo. 

Ich habe eine Aufgabe in der ich die Broadcast Adresse von der Netzip 153.1.0.0 berechnen soll.
Leider Ist die Subnetmask und kein CIDR Suffix gegeben. Auch die Anzahl der zu implementierenden Host ist nicht angegeben. Ich weiss also nur das Max. 16384 Netzwerke mit jeweils 65534 Host möglich sind. Gehe ich da von einer Subnetmask von 255.255.0.0 aus?


----------



## olqs (4. Januar 2013)

Also da nichts angegeben ist, solltest du den Aufgabensteller fragen. Alles andere ist nur raten 
Wenn nichts angegeben ist, wäre ich von 153.1.255.255 ausgegangen, weil laut altertümlicher Einteilung 128.0.0.0 – 191.255.255.255 Class B Segmente sind.

Ohne Subnetzmaske ist das mittlerweile trotzdem aber sehr unüblich.

Klingt stark nach Hausaufgabe und das obige sollte eigentlich im IT Handbuch auch drin stehen.


----------

